

Polynomial Regression and the Importance of Cross-Validation - MidsizeBlowfish
http://www.austinrochford.com/posts/2013-12-12-polynomial-regression-cross-validation.html

======
eliteraspberrie
I hadn't heard of cross-validation and this was a clear explanation. For that
example I would have just used the singular value decomposition since it
minimizes the least squares, now I'd definitely use cross-validation.

